# Does anybody want to hear about me at Dimebag Darrell's house?



## Thep (Jul 18, 2011)

Last year I had a surreal experience and took two extensive visits to Dimebag's estate...I've actually told very few people about it. I don't really know why, but part of it is because its a really long story and most probably wouldn't believe it. Plus, there is just soooo much to talk about. 

I don't have any pictures. I don't have any proof. Just a great recollection of what happened.


----------



## Guitarman700 (Jul 18, 2011)

Sure, sounds cool. Shoot.


----------



## Nile (Jul 18, 2011)

Of course I do! Read my sig goddammit!


----------



## Curt (Jul 18, 2011)

Go for it.


----------



## ittoa666 (Jul 18, 2011)

Sounds like a good story. Throw any fireworks at people?


----------



## Xiphos68 (Jul 18, 2011)

I'm eager to hear it.


----------



## tacotiklah (Jul 19, 2011)

Deans...... Deans everywhere......


----------



## Static (Jul 19, 2011)

shoooot!


----------



## Thep (Jul 19, 2011)

Here goes. 

I had a brutal technical-ish death metal project that was going on for quite some time and we always had a whole lot of trouble finding a guitarist and bassist that was dependable enough. I constantly had ads on Craigslist and one day I got a call. 

I had a weird conversation with the guy. He seemed interested in playing, but he was too casual to be taken seriously. He said he makes his living being in the "music biz" (with a tour bus company) and has worked along side some very famous bands, both in metal and elsewhere. I was very sceptical. 

I tried my hardest to get him to tell me about his actual guitar playing ability and experience, and he was being a bit secretive but he finally admitted for playing guitar with... 

DEATH

I later verified that everything he said was indeed true. At this point I was nearly pissing my pants and screaming like a little school girl. We planned on meeting up the next week. 

I follow my GPS to the address he gave me and punch in the gate code. It just so happened......

I drove on to Dimebag Darrell's property 


TO BE CONTINUED.


----------



## Dan (Jul 19, 2011)

Just tell the whole story dude  

Get on with it


----------



## AySay (Jul 19, 2011)

ASKHJALSDHG:WDHEDJ:KDJC:UHG#*Y$F*(G:

To be continued?!?!?!?!? WTF is this?

I KNEED TO NOE NAO!!


----------



## Mindcrime1204 (Jul 19, 2011)

To be continued? I'm too lazy to wait for the ending.


----------



## Xiphos68 (Jul 19, 2011)

Nicely done.


----------



## tacotiklah (Jul 19, 2011)

Played guitar for DEATH!!!??? Dont make me have to beat a name out of ya.


----------



## KevHo (Jul 19, 2011)

I have been trolled.


----------



## Static (Jul 19, 2011)

..so do i wait next week same time for the continuation or....?

WTF!!!!1!!one!!

fucking post the rest goddamit its driving me mad!!!!!


----------



## 5656130 (Jul 19, 2011)

And when he drove up kirk hammet walked out


----------



## SirMyghin (Jul 19, 2011)

Thep =


----------



## soliloquy (Jul 19, 2011)

we, we would have believed you if you first didn't give a paragraph about how you didn't tell anyone and how no one will believe you

then you add a 'to be continued'....its kinda like reading up on someones sex life and they leave RIGHT before it gets good....


----------



## Nile (Jul 19, 2011)

Dude in all seriousness, not even funny to do that to me...
Fuck you, add in Death and now I'm all giddy and shit, i want more...


----------



## emperor_black (Jul 19, 2011)

Nice. What a way to build up the excitement! Great job. You did it. 




Now, lets hear the rest.


----------



## emperor_black (Jul 19, 2011)

Nice. What a way to build up the excitement! Great job. You did it. 




Now, lets hear the rest.


----------



## Infinite Recursion (Jul 19, 2011)

HOLY FUCKING SHIT DIMEBAG IS HAUNTING HIS HOUSE WITH CHUCK SCHULDINER!


----------



## metalman_ltd (Jul 19, 2011)

So the rest of the story is....


----------



## caskettheclown (Jul 19, 2011)

Oh hell this seems like a kickass story


----------



## Guitarman700 (Jul 19, 2011)

metalman_ltd said:


> So the rest of the story is....



...In West Philadelphia, born and raised,
On the playground is where I spent most of my days
Chillin out, maxin', relaxin' all cool,
And all shootin some b-ball outside of the school
When a couple of guys, who were up to no good,
Started makin' trouble in my neighborhood,
I got in one little fight and my mom got scared
She said 'You're movin with your auntie and uncle in Bel-Air!'


Brool story co.


----------



## Thep (Jul 19, 2011)

Yes sir, the guitarist played in Death and was a long childhood friend of Darrel and he shared many cool memories with me. I found out he was taking care of the estate until the Abbott family figured out what to do with it. 

However he's not known for playing in Death, since it was only an extremely brief period of live shows before he quit. He is known for a well-recognized thrash band. I'm reluctant to give out names...but they have a pretty decent following. Nowhere near the likes of Testament or Exodus or anything like that, but according to him, they were some of the earliest bridges from Thrash to Death metal. 

In the long long driveway (located in a city called Dalworthington Gardens, which basically links Dallas, Ft. Worth, and Arlington)I saw there a life-size wire sculpture of Dimebag playing an ML that was covered in small christmas lights made by a die-hard fan. There was also a huge tour bus that still looked nice, but seemed like it needed lots of repairs. 

The main house was separated by a nice pool area, followed by another building with a small garage attached to it. This was Dimebag's personal studio, and the site at which we would jam. Opening the door, there was a dark 5x5 entry way covered in carpet, which would drop down to the studio floor. On the walls were mostly Metal posters and manufacturer brands. 

There was a booth that contained the mixing room that didn't quite reach to the top of the ceiling. On top of the booth there were stacked several kits of Vinnie Paul. To the right of that was a restroom and a closet which seemed to house a few PA cabinets. In front of those doors sat a drum riser with one of Vinnie's best kits. Yes, I played it. 

To the right of the kit was a wall of 4x12 cabinets by Randall and Krank, about 15 cabinets total. There was an array of heads, both an assortment of Randall and Krank. I was pleasantly surprised by the two RM100s, since that the head that I use, and I could just bring my modules in for next time. That day was the first time I've ever played a full-stack, and it was awesome. 

In a corner there was a Krank halfstack and guitar with "do not cross" tape all around it. I believe it was Dimebag's favorite amp that he used last. 

The studio mixing booth had a floor with pornographic magazine cut-outs under a layer of clear epoxy. More porn was hung on the walls, and was adorned with "Metal" ornaments here and there. There was a large leather couch beside a kitchen-counter sized rack setup and a 64 and 32 track mackie mixers (the kind I actually use at work). Main monitors were NS-10's. 

I inquired about Dimebag's guitars which I learned were kept in the house. So before we started the jam, the guy offered a tour of the actual house.

..which was the interesting part begun.

TO BE CONTINUED............

I'll take questions.


----------



## Skanky (Jul 19, 2011)

Obligatory...


----------



## Xiphos68 (Jul 19, 2011)

I'm surprised you remeber all this stuff.


----------



## Opion (Jul 19, 2011)

When you said the part about Dime's amp having "Do not cross" tape around it I started to really believe you (not that I didn't), as I read some years ago when he had found his perfect tone and settings on his amp, he covered it in that tape so that nobody would fuck with it.

This sounds like a really interesting story, will be watching this thread for more


----------



## Nile (Jul 19, 2011)

Neg rep your way unless you say more


----------



## GATA4 (Jul 19, 2011)

this is awesome. it's like I'm sitting on your knee and eating a cookie while you tell me a badass story.


----------



## leandroab (Jul 19, 2011)

Xiphos68 said:


> I'm surprised you remeber all this stuff.



Yeah right? Makes me wonder...


----------



## Korngod (Jul 20, 2011)

Whether its BS or not, still a cool read


----------



## tuneinrecords (Jul 20, 2011)

This to be continued crap makes me think it's not a real story. Just a way to get more suckers on the thread. (myself included). I don't like wasting people's time with these kinds of antics so if I ever get a fun story I'll be sure to say it all in one post.


----------



## Dead Undead (Jul 20, 2011)

Opion said:


> When you said the part about Dime's amp having "Do not cross" tape around it I started to really believe you (not that I didn't), as I read some years ago when he had found his perfect tone and settings on his amp, he covered it in that tape so that nobody would fuck with it.
> 
> This sounds like a really interesting story, will be watching this thread for more



Definitely a good idea. I'm doing that shit.



Korngod said:


> Whether its BS or not, still a cool read


----------



## Swippity Swappity (Jul 20, 2011)

Xiphos68 said:


> I'm surprised you remeber all this stuff.



It really doesn't seem like that much, in my opinion. Most of the things he has mentioned have been particularly interesting and, as a result, likely memorable.

Could still be made up, though. lol


----------



## Thep (Jul 20, 2011)

I figured there would be alot of disbelievers. But I shall continue. 

We enter the actual house (my guess would be 4000 sq. ft, two story house) through the back entrance which leads to the living room and kitchen.

I've been trying to figure out how to accurately describe the décor. It seemed like almost every square foot of the (wood panel) walls and shelves was covered with some type of decoration. Think a homely Southern-charm decor with lots of warm-colored woods crossed with extreme heavy metal paraphernalia. In a sense its definitely ironic having those two crossed, but it makes it very easy to remember. Lots of skulls and flames, but in almost a non-intimidating way. You could certainly tell this was a comfortable home for someone, obviously a musician. 

Our host pointed out a very old, but very large screen TV and popped in a video cassette. He said he shows this video for everybody that comes in because he feels that it captured Dimebag's fun, outgoing personality so well. The video was a Washburn promotional video with Dime playing a few licks and talking about an upcoming tour (with flames in the background). 

The furniture seemed pretty old, but looked expensive if purchased new. There was a surround sound system consisting of Yamaha NS-10s. I lol'ed, but Dime was a big fan them. Laying next to the kitchen entrance was a Washburn ML with a confederate flag that was too out of tune to play. Walking into the rather small kitchen, I notice the pretty nice appliances. The fridge was empty save for a few snacks and sausages (belonging to our host). 

The walk-in pantry remained completely untouched since Dime's death. Considering the clean, yet cluttered look of every where else, the pantry was quite interesting. Foods were sorted by type and placed in perfect lines. Perfectly neat and orderly, and if you were to see it, agree that its obsessive. There weren't that many things, stuff like Mac&Cheese, canned beans, and steak sauce, but there was a ton of each item. 

More good parts coming up...I gotta get ready for work. 

TO BE CONTINUED


----------



## avenger (Jul 20, 2011)

trolololololololololol


----------



## tacotiklah (Jul 20, 2011)

Just a wild guess but that other guitarist played for Possessed huh?


----------



## Thep (Jul 20, 2011)

ghstofperdition said:


> Just a wild guess but that other guitarist played for Possessed huh?



no


----------



## synrgy (Jul 20, 2011)




----------



## GATA4 (Jul 20, 2011)

How would you NOT remember all of this vividly? I guarantee you if such a thing happened to me I would do my best never to forget it...ever.


----------



## ittoa666 (Jul 20, 2011)

I'm on the 'this is fake but still interesting" bandwagon.


----------



## BucketheadRules (Jul 20, 2011)

I have no idea whether this may be true or not but I'm still gonna keep an eye on this...


----------



## TimSE (Jul 20, 2011)

This is an awesome read

the possibility for Trololol'ing is threw the roof 

EDIT: and for the record im believing this. What i know of Dimes house matches what seems to have been described so far.


----------



## caskettheclown (Jul 20, 2011)

Best bedtime story ever!!


----------



## Hemi-Powered Drone (Jul 20, 2011)

ittoa666 said:


> I'm on the 'this is fake but still interesting" bandwagon.



I'm with you.


----------



## Guitarmiester (Jul 20, 2011)

If this doesn't end with a signature Dean, I want my $1 back.


----------



## Thep (Jul 20, 2011)

Next to the kitchen was a laundry room, with strangely, an ice machine. From there, we walked into what I suppose was supposed to be a dining room. (I don't recall any place to sit down for a meal actually...but surely we just skipped that room)

There was a photo booth, a jukebox, a Pantera pinball machine, and a bunch of boxes. Most interesting thing that was sitting there however was one of the first DIME amps ever made. If any of you recall, after they premièred at NAMM (forgot which year), nothing really happened afterwards. The couple of years of delay to hit the market was due to trademark issues with the Abbott family. I asked the host if he believed Dime would like the amp if he were alive to day to which he responded, "You know, I really really think he would." Considering how much time they spent together, if anybody were to know Dime's taste in amplifiers it would be him. 

We pass by the front door of the house which kind of leads in to a cool hallway of probably every Randall promotional ad featuring Dime, all of them framed. Many pictures were of several personally owned cabinets which was rocking on. The host told us a story of a drunken midnight where Dime hooked up every cabinet he had in the driveway and played as loudly as possible. 

The hallway led to a staircase....

TBC


----------



## Guitarmiester (Jul 20, 2011)

That staircase probably leads to your ass, unless you finish the story.


----------



## Thep (Jul 20, 2011)

BTW, the reason I do not wish to reveal the host's name is because this story ends sour and somewhat vague. I'm going to give him the benefit of the doubt for what happened. You'll understand when I get to it.


----------



## tacotiklah (Jul 20, 2011)

Thep said:


> BTW, the reason I do not wish to reveal the host's name is because this story ends sour and somewhat vague. I'm going to give him the benefit of the doubt for what happened. You'll understand when I get to it.



Understandable. So just pm me whether or not he played for Possessed and Ill leave it alone.


----------



## Thep (Jul 20, 2011)

ghstofperdition said:


> Understandable. So just pm me whether or not he played for Possessed and Ill leave it alone.



I already said he didn't....


----------



## poisonelvis (Jul 20, 2011)

i smoked my lunch,and this stills seems strange.


----------



## theo (Jul 20, 2011)

finish the story please


----------



## tacotiklah (Jul 20, 2011)

Thep said:


> I already said he didn't....



Sry, my bad. I didnt see your response. Thread reading fail. 
Too bad that things went sour at the end.


----------



## soliloquy (Jul 20, 2011)

Thep said:


> BTW, the reason I do not wish to reveal the host's name is because this story ends sour and somewhat vague. I'm going to give him the benefit of the doubt for what happened. You'll understand when I get to it.



holding the name is fine...but what justification have you with 'tbc'

like, seriously?


----------



## Xiphos68 (Jul 20, 2011)

Thep said:


> Dime hooked up every cabinet he had in the driveway and played as loudly as possible.



I would have loved to seen that.


----------



## GalacticDeath (Jul 20, 2011)

Whats next?! C'mon we're all dying in anticipation here.


----------



## Spaceman_Spiff (Jul 20, 2011)

Even if it is true, the to be continued stuff is just to rope us in more and its just annoying.


----------



## Thep (Jul 21, 2011)

soliloquy said:


> holding the name is fine...but what justification have you with 'tbc'
> 
> like, seriously?





niffnoff said:


> ^ the point is dude, is we just wanna here the full thing some people may not like waiting around, jus sayin



Look at all the stuff I had already wrote down, and imagine that as a single post. Would anybody want to read something that long? 

Plus, I only hop on ss.org everytime a have a break or walk past a computer so frankly, I don't have time to type it out all at once. Besides, trying to word my story to accurately convey what I saw is fairly difficult when doing it for the literally the first time. I can't just copy and paste this stuff.

I'll combine them to show you why the hell I can't just type it out all at once. *So I've gotten through half of my story and I've written this much:*



_________________________________________


I had a brutal technical-ish death metal project that was going on for quite some time and we always had a whole lot of trouble finding a guitarist and bassist that was dependable enough. I constantly had ads on Craigslist and one day I got a call. 

I had a weird conversation with the guy. He seemed interested in playing, but he was too casual to be taken seriously. He said he makes his living being in the "music biz" (with a tour bus company) and has worked along side some very famous bands, both in metal and elsewhere. I was very sceptical. 

I tried my hardest to get him to tell me about his actual guitar playing ability and experience, and he was being a bit secretive but he finally admitted for playing guitar with... 

DEATH

I later verified that everything he said was indeed true. At this point I was nearly pissing my pants and screaming like a little school girl. We planned on meeting up the next week. BTW, the reason I do not wish to reveal the host's name is because this story ends sour and somewhat vague. I'm going to give him the benefit of the doubt for what happened. You'll understand when I get to it.

I follow my GPS to the address he gave me and punch in the gate code. It just so happened......

I drove on to Dimebag Darrell's property 
Yes sir, the guitarist played in Death and was a long childhood friend of Darrel and he shared many cool memories with me. I found out he was taking care of the estate until the Abbott family figured out what to do with it. 

However he's not known for playing in Death, since it was only an extremely brief period of live shows before he quit. He is known for a well-recognized thrash band. I'm reluctant to give out names...but they have a pretty decent following. Nowhere near the likes of Testament or Exodus or anything like that, but according to him, they were some of the earliest bridges from Thrash to Death metal. 

In the long long driveway (located in a city called Dalworthington Gardens, which basically links Dallas, Ft. Worth, and Arlington)I saw there a life-size wire sculpture of Dimebag playing an ML that was covered in small christmas lights made by a die-hard fan. There was also a huge tour bus that still looked nice, but seemed like it needed lots of repairs. 

The main house was separated by a nice pool area, followed by another building with a small garage attached to it. This was Dimebag's personal studio, and the site at which we would jam. Opening the door, there was a dark 5x5 entry way covered in carpet, which would drop down to the studio floor. On the walls were mostly Metal posters and manufacturer brands. 

There was a booth that contained the mixing room that didn't quite reach to the top of the ceiling. On top of the booth there were stacked several kits of Vinnie Paul. To the right of that was a restroom and a closet which seemed to house a few PA cabinets. In front of those doors sat a drum riser with one of Vinnie's best kits. Yes, I played it. 

To the right of the kit was a wall of 4x12 cabinets by Randall and Krank, about 15 cabinets total. There was an array of heads, both an assortment of Randall and Krank. I was pleasantly surprised by the two RM100s, since that the head that I use, and I could just bring my modules in for next time. That day was the first time I've ever played a full-stack, and it was awesome. 

In a corner there was a Krank halfstack and guitar with "do not cross" tape all around it. I believe it was Dimebag's favorite amp that he used last. 

The studio mixing booth had a floor with pornographic magazine cut-outs under a layer of clear epoxy. More porn was hung on the walls, and was adorned with "Metal" ornaments here and there. There was a large leather couch beside a kitchen-counter sized rack setup and a 64 and 32 track mackie mixers (the kind I actually use at work). Main monitors were NS-10's. 

I inquired about Dimebag's guitars which I learned were kept in the house. So before we started the jam, the guy offered a tour of the actual house.

..which was the interesting part begun. We enter the actual house (my guess would be 4000 sq. ft, two story house) through the back entrance which leads to the living room and kitchen.

I've been trying to figure out how to accurately describe the décor. It seemed like almost every square foot of the (wood panel) walls and shelves was covered with some type of decoration. Think a homely Southern-charm decor with lots of warm-colored woods crossed with extreme heavy metal paraphernalia. In a sense its definitely ironic having those two crossed, but it makes it very easy to remember. Lots of skulls and flames, but in almost a non-intimidating way. You could certainly tell this was a comfortable home for someone, obviously a musician. 

Our host pointed out a very old, but very large screen TV and popped in a video cassette. He said he shows this video for everybody that comes in because he feels that it captured Dimebag's fun, outgoing personality so well. The video was a Washburn promotional video with Dime playing a few licks and talking about an upcoming tour (with flames in the background). 

The furniture seemed pretty old, but looked expensive if purchased new. There was a surround sound system consisting of Yamaha NS-10s. I lol'ed, but Dime was a big fan them. Laying next to the kitchen entrance was a Washburn ML with a confederate flag that was too out of tune to play. Walking into the rather small kitchen, I notice the pretty nice appliances. The fridge was empty save for a few snacks and sausages (belonging to our host). 

The walk-in pantry remained completely untouched since Dime's death. Considering the clean, yet cluttered look of every where else, the pantry was quite interesting. Foods were sorted by type and placed in perfect lines. Perfectly neat and orderly, and if you were to see it, agree that its obsessive. There weren't that many things, stuff like Mac&Cheese, canned beans, and steak sauce, but there was a ton of each item. 

Next to the kitchen was a laundry room, with strangely, an ice machine. From there, we walked into what I suppose was supposed to be a dining room. (I don't recall any place to sit down for a meal actually...but surely we just skipped that room)

There was a photo booth, a jukebox, a Pantera pinball machine, and a bunch of boxes. Most interesting thing that was sitting there however was one of the first DIME amps ever made. If any of you recall, after they premièred at NAMM (forgot which year), nothing really happened afterwards. The couple of years of delay to hit the market was due to trademark issues with the Abbott family. I asked the host if he believed Dime would like the amp if he were alive to day to which he responded, "You know, I really really think he would." Considering how much time they spent together, if anybody were to know Dime's taste in amplifiers it would be him. 

We pass by the front door of the house which kind of leads in to a cool hallway of probably every Randall promotional ad featuring Dime, all of them framed. Many pictures were of several personally owned cabinets which was rocking on. The host told us a story of a drunken midnight where Dime hooked up every cabinet he had in the driveway and played as loudly as possible.


----------



## niffnoff (Jul 21, 2011)

^ the point is dude, is we just wanna here the full thing some people may not like waiting around, jus sayin


----------



## soliloquy (Jul 21, 2011)

not just that, but there are times when i've written FAR longer posts in a single sitting (mainly in the advice sections) and people have read it just fine.


----------



## leandroab (Jul 21, 2011)

Dude that's like the most perfect memory I've ever seen, considering the level of detail of the story.


----------



## Xiphos68 (Jul 21, 2011)

I think he does have justification to 'tbc.'

I mean it is his story and he has quite a lot information to put down and wants to put it accurately I don't blame him and it builds suspense quite nicely.


----------



## AySay (Jul 21, 2011)

Yeah guys, stop complaining what if just gets pissed and doesn't finish?!?!?


----------



## Nimgoble (Jul 21, 2011)

Stop complaining about him making you "wait". It's not like you guys have to wait around, pressing F5 until the story is finished. You're on the forums, anyways, so the precious time of yours being "wasted" is minuscule, at most.

OP: Cool story, bro.

...Seriously. Cool story. I'm excited for the rest of it.


----------



## poisonelvis (Jul 21, 2011)

you think he won't finish it?!i want to see the sour ending(kinda' like prom-nite)it's kinda' cool story.


----------



## PyramidSmasher (Jul 21, 2011)

Yo why does this guy like have full access to his house and all his stuff?


----------



## Nimgoble (Jul 21, 2011)

PyramidSmasher said:


> Yo why does this guy like have full access to his house and all his stuff?





Thep said:


> I found out he was taking care of the estate until the Abbott family figured out what to do with it.



^


----------



## Wookieslayer (Jul 21, 2011)

moar


----------



## gunshow86de (Jul 21, 2011)

nb4, you're moving with your auntie and uncle in Bel Aire.


----------



## Guitarman700 (Jul 21, 2011)

gunshow86de said:


> nb4, you're moving with your auntie and uncle in Bel Aire.



Too late.


----------



## nojyeloot (Jul 21, 2011)

this thread


----------



## Nile (Jul 21, 2011)

Waiting...


----------



## Encephalon5 (Jul 21, 2011)

I want the rest. This sounds great.


----------



## Thep (Jul 21, 2011)

As the story goes on. 

We go upstairs where the host shows me where he sleeps, a small cluttered bedroom that was largely undecorated. He opens a closet full of boxes of his own personal belongings (mostly of his band merchandise) and to my pleasant surprise, picks through a box, hands me a shrink-wrapped greatest hits and DVD of his thrash band. I was hoping to get a shirt, but no go on that. 

We walk to another (rather small) room that I was a bit confused about. It obviously was supposed to be a mixing studio in-the-making, but it seemed way too small to serve that purpose. There was a large mixer with a plastic cover, cardboard boxes of equipment, and Pantera merchandise. Since his death, I assumed it became more of a storage room. I can't recall exactly what the host said, be he mentioned something that Dime wanted to be able to record something and listen from any room in the house, so I think this was supposed to be a signal routing room. 

Out of that room there was the attic staircase. We walk up the stair case into the attic to see a large, relatively clean, openly spaced area with lots commercial-type shelving which were largely empty. Rita (Dime's partner, though never married) intended to have this space as a warehouse for all sorts of Dime related gear. I'm unsure whether or not this plan to use Dime's name on merchandise occurred before or after his death. I want to say after. Our host reached in to a box and handed me a very nice biography called "Dimebag Darrell: He Came to Rock". Happy was I. I can take a picture of that book as evidence because I would never buy a book about somebody I never really listened to. 

We met two older, fat, very metal looking gentlemen there who were loitering there for no apparent reason. My drummer had a few mutual acquaintances so they talked for a while. They invited us to a very underground black metal show that night, that I regret I declined. Apparently this band playing was trve kvlt, which I've never encountered in Texas...or anywhere for that matter. 

In a slight turn in the room, you will see a deadbolted door. We stopped in front of the door and our host told us a story. 

When he and Dime were a little bit younger, the attic was initially empty. There was no floor, just pillars covered with insulation. However, Dime laid a six inch wide walkway hidden under the insulation in a random, zig-zag pattern. If you didn't know the pattern, you'd likely miss-step and fall through the ceiling. When he and Dime got to the end of the walkway and right in front of the door (which I don't know why it would be there) Dime would say either "ehhh, I'll show you some other day" or "dang, I forgot the key". The host was dying to see what was behind that door for so long, and Dime got so many kicks out of teasing him so badly. He did finally get to see it....and so did I. 

The host unlocks the door and opens it to reveal Dime's guitar collection. The room itself was somewhere around 8x14 but you'd be surprised how many guitars you can fit in a room that small. Most were in hardshell cases, stacked neatly and logically on the shelves. Ones without cases where nicely placed on stands in front of the shelves. In total I would estimate about 45-55 guitars in that room alone. 

I only actually played 1 fairly standard ML, but hey, it belonged to Dime. I was not able to open all the cases, but the host assured me that someday we'd come up here and go through some of the cool ones. He said there were a bunch of cool Les Pauls he had and a couple Fenders. Judging by the size of the cases though, most of them were either Deans or Washburns. Infact there were many unfinished guitars, necks, body blanks, and prototypes sitting out of cases. I'm pretty sure I didn't see any Razorbacks or razorback prototypes but I saw many pointy MLs.

I'll break here, and answer any questions. 

In the mean time, why don't you whiners have a nice plate of TO BE CONTINUED.


----------



## Thep (Jul 21, 2011)

leandroab said:


> Dude that's like the most perfect memory I've ever seen, considering the level of detail of the story.



Uhh....not really. It was only last year and its really not that much information. I can describe my kindergarten classroom with a higher level of detail if I really wanted.


----------



## Curt (Jul 21, 2011)

Just got around to reading all of this, and I believe you 100%. Especially with a lot of the details you have provided that I know to be true.

Haters gonna hate, man.


----------



## Xiphos68 (Jul 21, 2011)

This is one awesome story to tell for sure. I think it's worth the wait and it gives me something to look forward too. 



Thanks Thep!


----------



## idunno (Jul 21, 2011)

The secret zigzag path under the insulation is such an awesome idea.


----------



## Nile (Jul 21, 2011)

The fuck? You didn't take any pictures?? Especially of that guitar room???


----------



## Thep (Jul 21, 2011)

Nile said:


> The fuck? You didn't take any pictures?? Especially of that guitar room???


 
I was trying to keep my cool with this "big time" guitarist that could potentially take my band very far. I didn't want to seem.... naive, I suppose. He was old enough to be my father, and infact has a daughter around the same age as I am. 

Anway, It just would have been too unprofessional and possibly inappropriate to bust out my phone to take pictures. Much like how pictures in a museum or holy site is a no-no.

Additionally, I fullly expected to return (thats what the host said the whole time) and work with him as a guitarist, so I figured there would be plenty of chances in the future.


----------



## Encephalon5 (Jul 22, 2011)

Still waiting for the climax..... Diggin' it thus far.


----------



## CrushingAnvil (Jul 22, 2011)

Best story ever.


----------



## GATA4 (Jul 22, 2011)

This story is fucking LEGIT

I seriously want you to adopt me and, then I want you to age 50 years VERY quickly so you can tell me bedtime stories every night before I go to bed. You need to start trying this on chicks, dude. They would literally be in the palms of your hands.


----------



## niffnoff (Jul 22, 2011)

Quite interested on how this tale will end, : |


----------



## Thep (Jul 22, 2011)

The guest bathroom was freaking awesome. It had an intense "toxic" alien theme with aliens and space imagery painted on the walls. I recall lots of blue and neon green. 

We headed back down to the actual studio outside and on the way opened the main house's garage. There was an older, black Escalade and a green BMW Z3. The Caddilac's tires were almost completely deflated and tags out of date. The Z3 seemed to have been driven recently. There were a couple bicycles, but it was a pretty typical garage. 

I think those are really the only rooms we saw, we didn't go into Dime's bedroom, which probably would have been reaaally creepy. 

We make our way back to the studio out-house but the host says that it was too late for to jam, because he wanted to go to that black metal concert. 

We would come back in two days to jam. 

My drummer was early and was waiting outside with his best, and very expensive snare. I arrive around the same time as the host. Before we started jamming we chill with the host in the mixing booth as finishes his Mexican food. We talked mostly about the dismal Texas metal scene and the impressive list of clients he's worked with on his tour buses. Everyone from Paramore to Nine Inch Nails to Cannibal Corpse! He shoes us some of the new songs in his deathy thrash metal band and explains that the drummer is simply getting too old and the guitarist was busy with his family. 

It started to come together at that point, that he wasn't looking for a band, but rather people for his band. Even though I wouldn't initially listen to music like his band, I did grow to enjoy it. Regardless, he still made it seemed like he wanted to play our brutal technical death metal (I sent him some samples that he really enjoyed apparently, but showed that we were easily capable of playing thrash). 

He helps us set up, I used 2 Krank revolution cabs with an RM100 head with my Soldano module playing my Jcustom. That combination was horrible...it felt like you could EQ forever, reposition the cabs, and turn it up till your ears bleed but still can't hear what the guitar is playing. Didn't help that the kit was elevated and suuuuper loud. 

We start warming up, when he says that he's gonna step out for a while. (I don't understand why anybody would leave strangers in a studio, but I guess people assume Asians are trust-worthy...because was is LITERALLY the 3rd time I was left alone in a pro-studio. lololol) We start warming up, and he steps out. 

We go through our mini setlist a few times and he still nowhere to be found. I jump on the drums (the most amazing set I've ever played, Ddrum) and my drummer on guitar. We dick around for what felt like forever...and given the state that we were in, we were in no mood to do free-jams. We were just really confused. 



I'll take another break here and can finish the story in another post. Does anybody still think I'm trololololing?


----------



## BucketheadRules (Jul 22, 2011)

Just when I thought it couldn't get even weirder... 

Still awaiting the end with interest. You are the fucking master of cliffhangers, Thep, you know that?


----------



## Grand Moff Tim (Jul 22, 2011)

Thep said:


> He was old enough to be my father, and infact has a daughter around the same age as I am.


 
Was she hot?


----------



## Thep (Jul 22, 2011)

Grand Moff Tim said:


> Was she hot?



I was dying to know, but never saw her. I'm thinking she's not though judging the way he was describing her...and she's an English major...I dont' imagine English majors as being hot.

I do have another music related incident that involved an insanely sexy daughter, and some awesome laughs about it. but thats an entirely different story.


----------



## BucketheadRules (Jul 22, 2011)

Thep said:


> I do have another music related incident that involved an insanely sexy daughter, and some awesome laughs about it. but thats an entirely different story.



You should make another enormous cocktease thread about it 

Pleeeeeeeeeease finish off the story, I want to know what happens!


----------



## emperor_black (Jul 22, 2011)

Thep said:


> we didn't go into Dime's bedroom, which probably would have been reaaally creepy.



um, not really. Just go in, stand in there silent for a minute and say "love you bro, miss you and may you rest in peace!" and come out. that's what I'd have done if I had got the chance. 

Obligatory RIP Dimebag!


----------



## Lukifer (Jul 22, 2011)

Damn you got me sucked in. I have no reason not to believe you, but im extremely jealous! Im a Pantera fan through and through so digging the hell out of this!!


----------



## Nile (Jul 22, 2011)

I'll do things if you finish the story.


----------



## Lukifer (Jul 23, 2011)

Yeah he ^^^^ will do things!


----------



## Djent (Jul 23, 2011)




----------



## leandroab (Jul 23, 2011)

onetimeoneplace said:


>



Blaze, Laser....

BLAZER!


----------



## ittoa666 (Jul 23, 2011)

I expect this at the end...


----------



## Encephalon5 (Jul 23, 2011)

Even if this is fake it's still a damn good story. It's not like I have anything better to do..........


----------



## Nile (Jul 23, 2011)

Can I fuck your story?
It's amazing...


----------



## Stealth7 (Jul 23, 2011)

This thread has epic potential to Trololo! 

But it's still an awesome story... Just wish we could know who the guitarist is as it's a massive cock tease, But you obviously have your reasons for not dropping names.


----------



## The Grief Hole (Jul 23, 2011)

At what part did Jaime and Cersei push you out of the window? What! This isn't game of thrones? Its as good as. 

Seriously who is the guitarist? The ginger guy? Or will you have to kill me if you tell me me?


----------



## Thep (Jul 23, 2011)

I'm so glad so many people can appreciate my experience. 

So he eventually comes back in to the studio and apologizes for his absence. He suggests that we play our set again and he'll just listen and observe. As our brutal technical death metal ensues, he grabs an Epiphone Les Paul, and (with his back towards us) starts to change a pickup on a little work bench. 

My drummer and I look at each other confused, but the guy kept assuring, "I'm listening! Sounds fuckin brutal!!"

We finish our set and he did seem impressed but just not very interested at all. I asked if he wanted to learn the riffs at all, but he said not tonight. He wanted to hear our 2nd song again....so we start playing it AGAIN...and then he walks out. 

During his leave, my drummer and I realized and discussed he must really not have interest in playing death metal and indeed this was some odd scheme to recruit for his thrash band. We both agreed to go along with it...given the recognition and level of the thrash band, there was absolutely no way we could refuse. Guaranteed touring and studio time....with the host's free tour bus service! We were stoked. 

When he came back, we were pretty tired so we started to wrap up. We chit chat a little bit. I show him my Jcustom, he showed my his ESP star, and I forgot why, but be handed me 3 packs of DR strings. Dime's DR strings from the workbench. We figured out a time to jam next week, where the drummer and I said we would learn the new songs from his thrash band. He said "cool! and I'll listen to your songs some more so I can get a better feel for the changes and all that"

I was frustrated because he was still playing that game....were we really both going to learn different songs like that? I know there was no way he would want to take those death metal songs into his thrash band, and I kinda had the feeling that he'd be unable to play them anyway. I just didn't understand why he couldn't be upfront about it. 

Again, I don't know why, but my drummer asks if he can leave his $600 snare in the studio. The guy says "yeah, absolutely". We didn't think much as there were several high end DW and Ddrum kits and snares there....

We depart and say "See ya next week!"

A couple days later, I emailed him an article that I told him about days before regarding innovative approaches to music marketing. He replies basically "cool" and then goes into a rather long and very flattering paragraph about my guitar playing and writing. He said stuff like "its almost like you play too cleanly, but its still brutal. I'd even recommend slopping it up a little to add more character...don't stop playing the cello man, if you lose it you'll regret it. You're a killer player, etc etc"

Of course that put a huge smile on my face so I started to intensely run through his thrash songs. The drummer and I were able to learn 2 songs by the next time we would jam. 

So the week goes by, and we give him a call to see what time we should head over there. No answer. Call a couple hours later, no answer. Call the next day, no answer. Email him, no answer. However inappropriate bailing like that was, we assumed he was a busy man or something happened with his phone. The next few days after more failed attempts to contact, my drummer is worried about the snare he left in the studio. 

At this point we sorta had enough with this guy...very hospitable, but just too shady. With all the professionalism he claimed to have, behavior like this was not acceptable. And he talked sooooooo much hype about his thrash band and the endless resources he has "in the music biz" and we finally think: If this guy is as much of a hot shot as he said he is, his band should be up in the ranks of Death Angel, Exodus, Testament, or Kreator...we were just too blinded by all the Pantera that I suppose we didn't even think of it at the time. 

My drummer drove past the house and saw his truck there, and kept hounding him to get his snare back. Not the same day, but eventually the guy casually answers his phone and is like "yeah, come back anytime to pick up your snare". When he calls and says he's on the way, the guy says he has the snare in his truck and is at a nearby storage garage that he owns. 

My drummer goes there to see a trailer that looked like he was unloading and cabinets in the back of his truck. He doesn't think too much about it at the time, because he just wants his snare back. He finally gets it, and he notices pillows and blankets in the truck as if somebody was sleeping there. 

He did state that he owned a whole bunch of gear for his touring company, but my drummer firmly believes that the stuff he was unloading into the garage was all of Dime's gear. 

We put together bits and pieces, which was easy because my drummer knows alot of the older metal people around, and we came up with the theory that:

*I cannot ensure the accuracy of this! Take it with a grain of salt!*

Rita (Dimes unmarried partner) kicked the guy out of the house out of her own motive for the property. The guy said Rita owed him money for improvements he made during his stay at the estate, so he took Dime's guitars and amps when Rita wouldn't play. All the while Dime's family is teetering through legal issues with Rita regarding the estate as well. Essentially the guy was in the middle of all it and we just arrived at the wrong place at the wrong time. 

-----_Chapter 34_-----

Days go by and the whole experience still seemed surreal. Weeks go by...and I'm on a new guitar forum (not ss.org and I will not name the forum) and there is a poster that gives me strong evidence that he was the host. His username, gear details, and location all matched up. 

I PM'ed him, "hey, is this XXXXXXXX? how's it going man?". He replies back, no it was him, but a very good and long time friend. He tells me he's moved back to Austin and that he's been looking for new members for quite some time now, but he believes that the band will go on an indefinite hiatus until the host gets back on his feet. 

That was the last I ever heard about him....

THE END


----------



## SirMyghin (Jul 23, 2011)

Wow, that is pretty whack shit overall dude. Great story


----------



## Thep (Jul 23, 2011)

I'll take this time to state that everything I said was completely truthful, unexagerated, and to the best of my abilities, 100% accurate. 

I've been on this site for a long time, and though I'm not an incredibly active poster, I'm sure at least a few people can attest to my posting style. 

I don't troll. And if I had the capacity to, you'd know I'd be all over the Axe-fx, BKP, periphery, BRJ, Vader, 9 string fanned fret 3534" scale bullshit that is fucking annoying.


----------



## TimSE (Jul 23, 2011)

Cool story bro


----------



## The Grief Hole (Jul 23, 2011)

Sad that this guy is taking advantage of a widow at such a difficult time. I hope the Lannisters find him!


----------



## danieluber1337 (Jul 23, 2011)

I discovered this thread just now -- 45 minutes after he finished it.

"To be continued" bypassed


----------



## BucketheadRules (Jul 23, 2011)

Fuck.

That was a cool end but... fuck. What kind of shady bastard does that?


----------



## Nile (Jul 23, 2011)

So was he actually stealing dime's shit?


----------



## 7 Strings of Hate (Jul 23, 2011)

how do i dislike a thread?


----------



## poisonelvis (Jul 23, 2011)

this is like pro wrestling,just when you think it's all fake,BAMM!it goes real on you,and someone gets a metal chair in the mellon!


----------



## BucketheadRules (Jul 23, 2011)

7 Strings of Hate said:


> how do i dislike a thread?



Can I just say, I love your user title! I don't know why, it just cracks me up


----------



## ROAR (Jul 23, 2011)

Thep said:


> Before we started jamming we chill with the host in the mixing booth as finishes his Mexican food. We talked mostly about the dismal Texas metal scene and the impressive list of clients he's worked with on his tour buses. Everyone from Paramore to Nine Inch Nails to Cannibal Corpse! He shoes us some of the new songs in his deathy thrash metal band and explains that the drummer is simply getting too old and the guitarist was busy with his family.



This sounds familiar, as one of my friends had a neighbor who drove tour
buses for bands, including these artists. And this guy was also a legit
friend of Dimebag's and drove their bus for a while.
Creepy.
I buy this story.


----------



## GalacticDeath (Jul 23, 2011)

That's a really shady situation dude, at least you got to see some cool shit.


----------



## Thep (Jul 23, 2011)

ROAR said:


> This sounds familiar, as one of my friends had a neighbor who drove tour
> buses for bands, including these artists. And this guy was also a legit
> friend of Dimebag's and drove their bus for a while.
> Creepy.
> I buy this story.



Woah! interesting...


----------



## Thep (Jul 23, 2011)

Nile said:


> So was he actually stealing dime's shit?


----------



## GATA4 (Jul 24, 2011)

Great story man...thanks for sharing


----------



## niffnoff (Jul 24, 2011)

Epic story.... no serious.


----------



## tuneinrecords (Jul 24, 2011)

Anyone have any of the Dimevision video's? I've never seen them. Are they worth checking out. I've seen some great clips on youtube with Dime playing his solo's note for note backstage all by himself. I also used to have Vulgar Videos 1-3 on VHS back in the day. Great inspiration for the aspiring guitarist.


----------



## metalheadblues (Jul 24, 2011)

awesome story


----------



## Skanky (Jul 25, 2011)

GalacticDeath said:


> That's a really shady situation dude, at least you got to see some cool shit.




And snagged some free strings too! lol.


----------



## Xiphos68 (Jul 25, 2011)

Very cool story, enjoyed reading it.

Thanks Thep,


----------



## cfrank (Jul 25, 2011)

You have no idea. I was reading through the posts and i was literally picturing everything in my mind. That was a pretty cool story man.


----------



## Riff-King-Steve (Aug 1, 2011)

I wish that would happen to me but Chuck Schuldiners place, sweet story, it was really vivid and easy to see in my mind too! Thanks for sharing!


----------



## calimary (Jan 8, 2012)

randomly found this board/post..dime was my friend but i'd never been inside his home, thanks for sharing the amazing details. i really miss him.


----------



## 7Mic7 (Feb 2, 2012)

Dime looked like the coolest dude to hang around..
Nice story and thanks for sharing!


----------



## gear head (Nov 13, 2012)

I know this is ld but new to me,That HAD to be Grady Champion..Great story thanks for sharing..


----------



## Don Vito (Nov 13, 2012)

5656130 said:


> And when he drove up kirk hammet walked out


i 'd


----------



## Fat-Elf (Nov 13, 2012)

Sick story, not keen on Pantera but that story was like some Stephen King shit.


----------



## UnderTheSign (Nov 13, 2012)

Thanks for the bump, never bothered reading through the thread but this is some golden stuff..


----------



## morrowcosom (Nov 13, 2012)

Did Dimebag have any hidden stashes of Bareknuckle Pickups?


----------



## Fluxx (Nov 13, 2012)

gear head said:


> I know this is ld but new to me,That HAD to be Grady Champion..Great story thanks for sharing..



Don't think so, Shannon Hamm is well known to have been good friends with Dime.
I also think he was one of the weaker guitarists Chuck worked with, but I still loved the Control Denied album.

It's a shame he's shady like that.


----------



## Osorio (Nov 14, 2012)

What a fucking epic thread. Mighty excellent read.


----------



## flexkill (Nov 15, 2012)

Fluxx said:


> Don't think so, Shannon Hamm is well known to have been good friends with Dime.
> I also think he was one of the weaker guitarists Chuck worked with, but I still loved the Control Denied album.
> 
> It's a shame he's shady like that.



Ummmm didn't Shannon Hamm have a pretty bad Heart attack like in 2009 or 10????


----------

